# Claudine 2006 - 6 = 2000 posts!!!! ;-)



## Eugin

*  COMPLIMENTI CLAUDINE!!!!  *
**​*Congratulations on this new milestone!!!*
** 
*¡Muchas gracias por brindarnos tanta sabiduría y calidez en tus primeros 2.000 posts en el foro!!!   *
** 
*Y muchas gracias por enseñarme tu idioma con cada nuevo post que agregas. *
*Asimismo, muchas felicitaciones por tu español, ¡realmente te admiro por tu dominio del idioma!!  *
** 
*Por favor, ¡sigue regálandonos tus conocimientos y simpatía por muchos posts más!!  *
** 
*Un forte abbracio*


----------



## lsp

Thanks for your diligence, Claudine!


----------



## Cecilio

FELICIDADES CLAUDI!!!

Parece ayer cuando te felicitaba por tu primer milenio y es que... apenas ha pasado un mes desde entonces!!

Tus aportaciones en los foros siguen siendo tan interesantes y simpáticas como el primer día.

GRACIAS POR TODO
​


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicidades Claudi por todos estos posts!
Tante baci


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sempre un piacere, Claudine.  Grazie mille!

Elisabetta


----------



## claudine2006

Grazie a tutti di vero cuore!


----------



## ElaineG

Meglio tardi...

Grazie per tutto, Claudine!  La tua disponibilità è molto apprezzata.


----------



## shamblesuk

Congratulations from me, too, Claudine.

Lee



claudine2006 said:


> Grazie a tutti di vero cuore!


----------



## claudine2006

ElaineG said:


> Meglio tardi...
> 
> Grazie per tutto, Claudine! La tua disponibilità è molto apprezzata.


 


shamblesuk said:


> Congratulations from me, too, Claudine.
> 
> Lee


Grazie mille!
Thank you very much!


----------



## betulina

¡¡Muchísimas felicidades, Claudine!! Pero sobre todo, ¡muchas gracias por todo! Siempre estás atenta y dispuesta a compartir y a ayudar. Grazie mille!!!!


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations ..........


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> ¡¡Muchísimas felicidades, Claudine!! Pero sobre todo, ¡muchas gracias por todo! Siempre estás atenta y dispuesta a compartir y a ayudar. Grazie mille!!!!


 


MAVERIK said:


> Congratulations ..........


Muchas gracias, eres muy amable.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Heba

* Congratulations Claudine*
*ألف مبروك *​


----------



## claudine2006

Heba said:


> * Congratulations Claudine*
> 
> 
> *ألف مبروك *​


Thank you very much.


----------



## urizon9

Grazie mille!See you soon!(You needn`t thank me for me thanking you).Ciao!


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Feliz Postiversario, Clau!  *_

Ha sido un gran placer mio el colaborar contigo en los foros.  Espero que sigas contribuyendo tus aportaciones tan buenas.


----------



## Outsider

Felicitazioni, Claudine. The cat is very cute.


----------

